# Pedal position for Heel 'n Toe



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All:

I want to do Heel 'n toeing on entry into corners (clutch, push on brake with toe, then blip throttle with heel, then ease into gas).

Looking at our pedal setup, it seems almost impossible to do this (I'm 6'4 with big feet and I can't even do it!). Does anyone else have this problem? Is it possible to adjust the pedals to make this easier?

Thanks,

HSV.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have this problem too. The only way I can see to make it possable is to either have the brake back some or extend the accelerator out some. To get around it mine is backwards of heel-toe mine is toe-heel:lol:. I put my heel on the brake and toe the gas. If there was a way to clamp a temp pettle on the accelerator that will bring it out and extend it down that would be cool.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

gm4life said:


> I have this problem too. The only way I can see to make it possable is to either have the brake back some or extend the accelerator out some. To get around it mine is backwards of heel-toe mine is toe-heel:lol:. I put my heel on the brake and toe the gas. If there was a way to clamp a temp pettle on the accelerator that will bring it out and extend it down that would be cool.


I'm glad it's not just me!

I've tried the toe-heel as well, and can do that a bit, but I didn't feel like I could really push hard on the brakes (maybe it's just practice). I like the idea of bulking up the accelerator pedal. That doesn't sound like it would be too hard to do. I'll have to check it out.

So, I had a quick look online:

Universal Aluminium Racing Pedal Set for Manual Transmission (Sliver) - PDLSIVM

I don't know if these are any good or not, but they are definitely clamp on and look like they might extend the width and height of the pedal. There are probably better ones out there, but I figured this was a start.

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

how do you fare in other cars with this technique? my pedals are way too close together in my mustang to do this technique but i've never really had a problem in the goat. it's more of a practice thing and getting the "feel". with power assist brakes, you really don't need much downforce to get maximum braking effort. i only wear a size 12 shoe though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

hsv said:


> I'm glad it's not just me!
> 
> I've tried the toe-heel as well, and can do that a bit, but I didn't feel like I could really push hard on the brakes (maybe it's just practice). I like the idea of bulking up the accelerator pedal. That doesn't sound like it would be too hard to do. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> ...


Cool. I never really looked into it. When I take rides in the mountains/twisties I wish I had a better way of executing the heel-toe the proper way because it is awkward doing the toe-heel.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

koman said:


> how do you fare in other cars with this technique? my pedals are way too close together in my mustang to do this technique but i've never really had a problem in the goat. it's more of a practice thing and getting the "feel". with power assist brakes, you really don't need much downforce to get maximum braking effort. i only wear a size 12 shoe though.


Hi Koman:

I've not really tried it in other cars. In the goat, I can just get the base of the accelerator if the middle of my foot is on the clutch. It's very awkward though. I'll practice a bit more and see how it goes without mods.

I did some more looking online and found a bunch of really good "racing pedals" from Sparco, Momo, and a few other vendors I hadn't heard of. Some of them look good. The price is not too expensive, so I might try some out (once my wife has gotten over the Gtech purchase -- more on that later!).

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

yea heel toe is tricky but ive managed to get okay at it in the goat. the height of the pedals was definitely the biggest issue to overcome but ive figured out a way to hit the gas with more the side of my foot than with my heel that ends up working well enough. you have to be braking hard, but if you need to heel toe youre braking hard anyway.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The only time I need to do it is when parked on a hill and go to start the car, then I need to do all three pedals at once.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

OK, so I finally figured it out today. My problem was that I was starting off with my foot on the brake and then trying to figure out how to get it over to the accelerator. Instead, I put my right foot between the two, so that the left edge of my foot was on the brake, and the right edge above the accelerator. You can then push as hard as you want on the brake, and then when it goes right in, your foot is level with the accelerator and can easily roll onto it or move over to it. Still going to take a bit of practice, and it would be easier with a wider pedal, but at least I can do it now.

HSV.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Lol.... please don't ever come to a track event with me. I guarantee that you're foot will get stuck the first time you clib an apex curb, or down shift un a switchback/scissor.

I have the exact same problem. It's almost impossible to heel toe, and I feel like my hip joint will become dislocated from contorting my leg trying it. I had no such problems in my Subie, or other cars I raced. I haven't found any pedal relocation kits... I had one on the subie that made Heel/toe maneuvers ridiculously simple. 

If anyone finds such a kit, let me know. In regards to clip on pedals.... I wouldn't place my car, or life on the line with a clip on pedal.


----------



## Lance! (Sep 1, 2008)

exwrx said:


> I wouldn't place my car, or life on the line with a clip on pedal.



For sure, as difficult as it may be, it's always better to find a way to get used to the car.


----------



## turtlespeed (Mar 2, 2009)

I took off the stock brake & clutch pedals covers(the pretty silver things) and made my own larger pedals from sheet metal and drilled and bolted them straight to the actual steel pedal itself. I'm reverse heel-toeing as well and I just let my heel grab the lower right corner of the brake pedal now. Helps a lot cause now my toes aren't so far away from the gas pedal.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*I really don't have this issue(size 15 shoe) but i do find it eaiser with a good shoe Like pumas but you guys might want to try a wide hard shoe for blippping the throttle with the right side edge of your foot.

But I Use the ball of my toe of my foot for braking and the right side edge of my heal just fine.*


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

I searched and found this thread and am bringing back because I just purchased a 2005 goat and it is the first car I have ever had problems operating all three pedals at once while slowing down; they are just too far apart. 
Has anyone found a pedal kit for them?
I feel like if the gas pedal extended to the left about .5 inches-1inch it would be perfect since currently I am just barely unable to reach and I wear size 12 shoes.


----------

